# Dawgs vs auburn



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2020)

Y’all dawgs gonna be crying “next year” tomorrow night


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 2, 2020)

got it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2020)

Ought to be a good one.  Hope y'all are crying  "1 outta 8"


----------



## tcward (Oct 2, 2020)

Daily barn sux....


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 2, 2020)

Gonna be a good game


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2020)

@Browning Slayer  sure is quiet


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Y’all dawgs gonna be crying “next year” tomorrow night


Heck, I was crying that during last week's game against Arkansas! We looked ridiculous, and I just don't see us being any better tomorrow. Not sure what's going on in Athens. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 2, 2020)

After that first half last week, I don't mind admitting it....I'm a little skert


----------



## bullgator (Oct 2, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I just don't see us being any better tomorrow. Not sure what's going on in Athens.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


All of Richt’s 3-stars are gone!........


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2020)

bullgator said:


> All of Richt’s 3-stars are gone!........


----------



## weagle (Oct 2, 2020)

Not sure what to expect but Go Tigers!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2020)

weagle said:


> Not sure what to expect but Go Tigers!


Me either but I’m still gonna talk smack to all these dawg blowhards


----------



## antharper (Oct 2, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Y’all dawgs gonna be crying “next year” tomorrow night


It would be about time ! Can anyone remember the last time Auburn beat Ga ?


----------



## James12 (Oct 3, 2020)

Both teams are better than the Noles.  Be grateful.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Me either but I’m still gonna talk smack to all these dawg blowhards



It took half a game for them figure out how to play against the worst team in the conference. I think you got a shot.


----------



## cramer (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Me either but I’m still gonna talk smack to all these dawg blowhards



If your guys weren't  out protesting and looting  last nite, we'll  have a good game


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Me either but I’m still gonna talk smack to all these dawg blowhards


Auburn’s advantage is bo nix. Outside of that we haven’t seen enough from either team to know anything. I’m expecting an auburn win.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Me either but I’m still gonna talk smack to all these dawg blowhards


Only 1 peep blowin I hear and after being beaten 12 outta 15 I would be prayin instead of typing.


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> @Browning Slayer  sure is quiet


ikr?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Should be a good game,,,,


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Only 1 peep blowin I hear and after being beaten 12 outta 15 I would be prayin instead of typing.


There ya go. Come on with it ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2020)

College Game day in da house. That's never a good thing.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 3, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> College Game day in da house. That's never a good thing.


As long as they all pick the barn the Dawgs will be fine.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 3, 2020)

Game's not going to count anyway.  As it's being played on the wrong date.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312450157334597633


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Bout time, boys! Hope my Dawgs will be clicking on all cylinders tonight and stomp a mud hole in them Tigers!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2020)

STOP DAWGS!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Dawgs gonna show out tonight! Hope you have plenty of weed and hard liquor, T! You gonna need it after this EPIC beat down by the Dawgs!

DAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> STOP DAWGS!!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Mckintosh is pretty good return guy!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

McIntosh is turning out to be a really good returner.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

I just don't feel very good about this game.   Penalties and dropped passes are going to kill them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Dawgs working on their penalties right now. Getting them out of the way early.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Camarda just kicked the ball 75 yards.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Anderson has to make that sack.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Both teams have to punt after their opening series.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

I hope Stetson got his nerves under control now. Dude had open receivers on opening drive and over threw them. If he struggles this series, we may see D’Wan or JT come in. Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Yeah, that was targeting! I thought so when I first saw it.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2020)

Kirby already paid  off the referees


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

That was an easy targeting call.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Kirby already paid  off the referees


Y’all just need to quit acting like Bama with that thug behavior.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Good throw Bennett


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Hope we see Beck & Daniels tonight. 

But Stetson sure is working hard, reminds me of Hot Rod he was a walk on to!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Good throw Bennett


Dude scares me back there. He did great feeling the pressure on that throw. Man, we need him to play his tail off tonight.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

What's that UGa has a QB without concrete shoes, you say. Impossible!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

I hate seeing Tank Bigsby on Auburns team!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> What's that UGa has a QB without concrete shoes, you say. Impossible!!!


Yup! Fromm would’ve looked like he was sitting on the toilet that last play.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

ZEUS!! TD


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

I want more Zeus!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

TD Daaaaaaaaaawgs!

DAWGS 7
Tigers 0


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Zeus is looking good.  Quick and powerful.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

Who’s winning so far v


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Who’s winning so far v


My Labrador retriever wants to know. Labrador retriever wants to know


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Who’s winning so far v


Dawgs up 7-0


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

She likes the Dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Jordan Davis is the key to UGA defense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Dawgs smothering the Auburn QB with all that Red gravy! Daaaaaawgs!


----------



## srb (Oct 3, 2020)

Same old Auburn


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2020)

Lol dawg fans acting like they ain’t gonna watch a game this year


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs smothering the Auburn QB with all that Red gravy! Daaaaaawgs!


DAWGS defense is dialed in so far.
GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Lol dawg fans acting like they ain’t gonna watch a game this year


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> DAWGS defense is dialed in so far.
> GO DAWGS


Yep


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Lol dawg fans acting like they ain’t gonna watch a game this year


LOL Auburn acting like they’re the #7 team in the country!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm watching.  Dawg lives matter.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Zeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuus!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

My lab would bite that quarterback   Just sayin. And she’s a gentle dog.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Dear lord, did you see big Darnell Washington just move 2 guys backwards blocking?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Dang! Auburn held! No call!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Mistake by Bennett, but got away with it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Field goal! 10-0 Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Hot Rod Jr 10-0 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Should’ve had a TD down there that close.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Good throw, but their Db just made a great play to hold the Dawgs to 3.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs tuning in from camp!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh no, Auburn brought their rabbit's foot.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Block the punt!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

With Jackson's success, Pickens should be getting some opportunities.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

James Cook looking better


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Pads are popping and Zeus is moving the pile.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Whole offense looks better.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Pickens for a TD


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Hevk yeah!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Starting to like Bennett a lot!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

17-0 All Dawgs!


----------



## srb (Oct 3, 2020)

Auburn should be embarrassed....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Pickens for the TD!!.  I still am very impressed with Washington's blocking, and that will set up a big pass play to him later in the game when his guy who has been pounded by him all game will let him run free.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> LOL Auburn acting like they’re the #7 team in the country!


At least we arent losing to Mississippi state ?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2020)

This one don’t count anyway since it’s in October


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> View attachment 1042027




I wish I was there.  We had a club in Twiggs county and we were in it for close to 20 years, but a solar company cam in and bought it up and we have not found a club since.  That's mainly because my dad in is bad health, my uncle passed away in 2008, and I am not doing so great myself.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Lol dawg fans acting like they ain’t gonna watch a game this year


I’m not watching. 
What is the score now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

My lab wants to find what channel. 
Dish channel.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m not watching.
> What is the score now.


All Dawgs 17-0


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

I did not see the Dawgs winning by this much so far.  Long ways to go, though.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> My lab wants to find what channel.
> Dish channel.


140


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

My lab found a lost deer today. 
She is stoked.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Yaaaaay! There’s that sweet Saban commercial!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Woooooooooo hooooooo! What a throw by Stetson!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

OMG!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWGS!

24-0. All good guys!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

TD ZEUS


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

*Jordan Davis playing on the O!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Starting to like Bennett a lot!!


Correction---Stetson Bennett is da MAN!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Mathis gonna be in the portal!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Correction---Stetson Bennett is da MAN!


No wonder Newman left!?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Tyson Campbell has not figured out to turn around and look for the ball yet.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

No catch.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Ojulari just tanked Bigsby.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

I like that Bigsby.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> I like that Bigsby.


He's gonna be a beast!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Hoping for a big Dawgs D stop right here!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Earlier today, I looked at TCU stats and 7 or 8 backs had carries. Zach Evans wasn't one of them. Anyone know if he red shirted?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> I like that Bigsby.


He is a hoss.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks like a clean hit to me. He led with his shoulder to knock lose the ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

I think LeCounte will be gone, even though it was shoulder on shoulder.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2020)

Well looks like one of those Georgia thugs getting kicked out


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2020)

Thugs thugging.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Thugs thugging.


Auburn sucking!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Auburn goes for a field goal. 24-3 Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Oct 3, 2020)

Well their kicker looks good. I was beginning  to  think  they didn't  have one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Well looks like one of those Georgia thugs getting kicked out


I agree after seeing the replay. Clearly he hit a defenseless player. My apologies.


----------



## cramer (Oct 3, 2020)

Spoke  2 soon


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 3, 2020)

Anybody from awwbarn calling someone a thug is laughable at best.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

24-3 Dawgs at the half. Who’d of think it? Stetson looked cool, calm, and collected driving the offense. Very impressed. Hope we can keep our foot on the gas and smash these jokers.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 3, 2020)

Auburn is garbage


----------



## tcward (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Auburn sucking!


As usual. I like Ol Gus...


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Auburn is garbage


Or, Georgia is pretty dang good. Who knows, but Dawgs sure look mighty skrong so far.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Looks like a clean hit to me. He led with his shoulder to knock lose the ball.


And the mouth piece


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hope Bo$$ is watching


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Dawgs continuing to smoother the tigers with all that Red gravy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Arkansas 21-7 right now over MISS STATE


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Arkansas 21-7 right now over MISS STATE


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Fumble goes to Auburn.  A long drive with a TD will bring life to Auburn.  I just hope Bennett does not make any mistakes trying to answer.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

The Big Dawg is Eatin’ tonight! Eat Big Dawg! Eat!

Dawgs D holds the alley cats to a field goal! 24-6 Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

The Dawgs have got to get more turnovers on defense as the season goes on.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Come on Bennett & ZEUS need a TD 

DON'T play it safe Kirby!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Where’d T go? Did his internet go out?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Dawgs done knocked T’s internet out. Again!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Movin'!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Kearis having a breakout game.  That makes a huge difference because they can't double Pickens and him.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

McIntosh lowering the helmet!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Kendall Milton in da house


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Bennett has not had to run a lot so far.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Hot Rod Jr 27-6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

27-6 Dawgs after the field goal

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Wasn't that Edwards?


----------



## tcward (Oct 3, 2020)

Unicoidawg said:


> Anybody from awwbarn calling someone a thug is laughable at best.


The Barn is the “U” of Thug


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

New kicker is doing his job so far this year.  Maybe he will be as good or better than HotRod.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Auburn having to claw for every inch! Dawgs D hanging tough!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm seeing something that was a problem last year already.  The lack of sacks with the amount of talent UGA has is very concerning.  They have to get there and help the DB's out.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Their Wr pushed off and no call.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Dawgs not wanting to wrap up.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Finally a sack!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Holding but they still got the int!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Ha ha!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Dawgs pick it off!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Go DAWGS INTERCEPTION


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Ojulari would have had sack 2 if not for the hold.  It worked out better for Auburn, it was like a short punt on the int.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

We need a TD to seal the deal


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

End of the 3rd and it’s still all Dawgs! 27-6 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs for the Bo$$!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Dawgs need to run some clock now. Let’s go!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs for the Bo$$!!!!


Prayers and Go DAWGS for BO$$


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Come on Dawgs get 7 here and milk the clock too.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Did @Throwback internet go out or did he pass out?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Now would be a good time to get Washington the ball.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Jackson 1st Down!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Jackson is a beast.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Wow! We got out of that huge hole! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Did Auburn get away with another targeting?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

UGA is RBU no doubt about it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

My mutt asked me if the mighty Auburn has scored yet.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Milton looking like Chubb on that run.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

she went outside to howl at the moon.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Future looks GOOD!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Future looks GOOD!



Yes it does.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Love seeing Edwards stay in bounds on that run.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Dang! Missed a field goal!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 3, 2020)

Hot Rod would've made that FG.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

HotPod with a little too much hook.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

This is what I don't like


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 3, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Milton looking like Chubb on that run.


 I thought the same thing....


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

We need a TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> This is what I don't like
> 
> View attachment 1042038


I care more about that last number under the T.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I care more about that last number under the T.


I do to but we got some big games coming with Florida and Alabama and that won't cut it!

We are definitely improving every week!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I do to but we got some big games coming with Florida and Alabama and that won't cut it!
> 
> We are definitely improving every week!


Definitely have stuff to work on but big improvement from last week.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Dawgs are eating Bo up! i love it! Eat Big Dawg!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

My  Chihuahua says he’s a dawg fan now. Riding the coat tails.


----------



## cramer (Oct 3, 2020)

Nix needs a Twix


----------



## nickel back (Oct 3, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Milton looking like Chubb on that run.



yes he did

we are in good shape with RB's


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> My  Chihuahua says he’s a dawg fan now. Riding the coat tails.


Not sure if I’m more impressed with your dog talking, or the fact that you correctly spelled Chihuahua.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 3, 2020)

DAWGS D is very good!!!!

They have made Auburn look bad


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Unicoidawg said:


> I thought the same thing....


----------



## antharper (Oct 3, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Auburn is garbage


You’ll be saying that about another team next week ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Not sure if I’m more impressed with your dog talking, or the fact that you correctly spelled Chihuahua.


I used the mic ? that u talk into for that. 
My 2 big labs are stoked over their deer find today. And it was still alive. Youngest dog held it there. Kinda like the dawg defense today. ???


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Who's coming in for qb?


----------



## tcward (Oct 3, 2020)

This just in...The Barn still sux.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Mathis


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Come on Mathis, get some good work in.  BullDawg nation is rooting for you to succeed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

I warned T early what was gonna happen tonight.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2020)

He don't look like he wants to be there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Not sure if I’m more impressed with your dog talking, or the fact that you correctly spelled Chihuahua.


 My Chihuahua is bloodthirsty just like the dog defense !


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2020)

Dawgs win, AGAIN!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Mathis had 20 yards if he went outside.


----------



## antharper (Oct 3, 2020)

Boom ? , that makes 4 in a row !


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 3, 2020)

Briitt from Auburn and Trayvon Walker about to fight.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Poor Ol @Throwback if Gus loses to Alabama it's sayonara city!


----------



## across the river (Oct 3, 2020)

And Auburn has Arkansas next week, who based on the last two Saturdays, is the second best team in the West.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Poor Ol @Throwback if Gus loses to Alabama it's sayonara city!


It’s ova now


----------



## antharper (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Y’all dawgs gonna be crying “next year” tomorrow night


2 field goals ?????


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Mercy! The barn only had 30+ yards rushing! 

Dawgs kicked the doors off the barn in a 27-6 sweet, tasty victory. Very impressive showing by my Dawgs tonight. Dawgs had their way on both sides of the ball. Bo Nix gonna need a lot of ice and pain meds tonight.

Way to go Dawgs!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Oct 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Poor Ol @Throwback if Gus loses to Alabama it's sayonara city!


He been watching SpongeBob  since halftime.I  Bet he don't  wear  that flat billed hat in the house no more


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 3, 2020)

Whipped the dog crap out of them.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

cramer said:


> He been watching SpongeBob  since halftime.I  Bet he don't  wear  that flat billed hat in the house no more


He was watching this thread too. He just logged off so we couldn’t see him in here. Trying to act like he didn’t care. Pfffffft, we know better. And the cow goes MOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## cramer (Oct 3, 2020)

He'll  be  okay.








Next year


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

I’m going to get me a new dawg hat now and wear it hunting. A camo one.
Camo is my favorite color.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> He was watching this thread too. He just logged off so we couldn’t see him in here. Trying to act like he didn’t care. Pfffffft, we know better. And the cow goes MOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m going to get me a new dawg hat now and wear it hunting. A camo one.
> Camo is my favorite color.


I was looking at some during half time. No kidding! I might get this one https://www.fanatics.com/college/ge...+z-9-2374609447?_ref=p-DLP:m-GRID:i-r0c1:po-1 

That’s a sweet looking hat!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I was looking at some during half time. No kidding! I might get this one https://www.fanatics.com/college/ge...+z-9-2374609447?_ref=p-DLP:m-GRID:i-r0c1:po-1
> 
> That’s a sweet looking hat!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I’d wear that hat. Be proud in huddle house with it on. ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Me either but I’m still gonna talk smack to all these dawg blowhards



Auburn fans smack talking. Precious!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 3, 2020)

Throwback said:


> There ya go. Come on with it ?


Prayin didn’t help either.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Auburn fans smack talking. Precious!



Poor thing wants his mama !


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 3, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Anderson has to make that sack.


Nix is super elusive.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!  Great win!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2020)

Tomorrow is a new day. The sun will rise. Fly them  Auburn flags with pride. Wear them shirts. Put on that hat. 
And say next year is our year ?
Maybe. Lol !
I will say this. Anything can happen in college football on any given day. True fact.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2020)

Good game !


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm starting to get a good feeling about this team.  I did not know who was going to step up at WR and Kearis Jackson and Burton look like they can be a good number 2 behind Pickens.  Now they TE is getting the ball and big Darnell Washington is like having a 6th lineman who can run past linebackers and tower over safeties, and Fitzpatrick is very good at getting open in the zone and has sure hands.  Bennett is way beyond what I thought he would do, and he has 3 legitimate players ready behind him.  This will allow him the freedom to use his legs when needed and not worrying about a drop off in talentif he gets hurt.  I think all 4 QBs are good enough to win behind this offensive line with the talent at RB and depth.  Zamir is Zeus again, McIntosh reminds me of Michel with quick cuts and acceleration through hole, Milton just refuses to go down, Cook is now becoming the player he is destined to be, a quick back who can line up at RB, slot WR and just make a guy miss and be gone.


----------



## buckmanmike (Oct 4, 2020)

I dont trust the offensive line ....yet. They were atrocious againt Ark, but they be better than predicted.  Tonight the OL opened huge holes and the backs ran so much smarter. If they keep that up, the Dawg offense will compliment the defense, and with thier punter, they have a chance for #1.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 4, 2020)

Congrats dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs sitting in a blind waiting on the sun to come up!

Sure feels good this morning!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 4, 2020)

buckmanmike said:


> I dont trust the offensive line ....yet. They were atrocious againt Ark, but they be better than predicted.  Tonight the OL opened huge holes and the backs ran so much smarter. If they keep that up, the Dawg offense will compliment the defense, and with thier punter, they have a chance for #1.


#1 what?


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 4, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Did @Throwback internet go out or did he pass out?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042037


He drank himself to sleep. I got a text from him at 4am. He woke up with a stomach ache in a pool of sweat


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> #1 what?


In da world


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> He drank himself to sleep. I got a text from him at 4am. He woke up with a stomach ache in a pool of sweat




I was hoping you would take that avatar  down. That's  the look T has when this happens .


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 4, 2020)

cramer said:


> I was hoping you would take that avatar  down. That's  the look T has when this happens .


I think I have this pic with him wearing an auburn hat


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 4, 2020)

cramer said:


>


He sent me this selfie just before he started game dranking last night


----------



## cramer (Oct 4, 2020)

Hard to laff when vomicking  
No offense  T. (GAME AND PIC)


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 4, 2020)

cramer said:


> Hard to laff when vomicking
> No offense  T. (GAME AND PIC)



Throwin back old school. Flat brimmin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2020)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 4, 2020)

I said it’s great
To be
A Georgia Bulldawg!!


----------



## antharper (Oct 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in a blind waiting on the sun to come up!
> 
> Sure feels good this morning!


Why yes it does ! What u hunting Slayer ? Tigers ? ? . Never mind..they are all dead


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2020)

To quote every dawg fan I’ve known for the last 40 years 
“Just wait—next year”!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Poor Ol @Throwback if Gus loses to Alabama it's sayonara city!


Dawgs gonna lose to Alabama Probably to Florida too


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 4, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna lose to Alabama Probably to Florida too



I don't see them beating bama either, but no matter that one thing is certain....... Your kittens dang sure didn't beat the Dawgs. Lol...... now awwbarn fans sound like tech fans, I bet your dad can whip my dad too.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2020)

Unicoidawg said:


> I don't see them beating bama either, but no matter that one thing is certain....... Your kittens dang sure didn't beat the Dawgs. Lol...... now awwbarn fans sound like tech fans, I bet your dad can whip my dad too.


Lol. I was literally  thinking last night “well it could be worse I could be a tech fan” ?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> He was watching this thread too. He just logged off so we couldn’t see him in here. Trying to act like he didn’t care. Pfffffft, we know better. And the cow goes MOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Lol. No joke I couldn’t get on GON last night I kept losing connection


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Lol. No joke I couldn’t get on GON last night I kept losing connection



Don't worry brother I would have to!


----------



## jbarron (Oct 4, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Y’all dawgs gonna be crying “next year” tomorrow night



*Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt*


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2020)

jbarron said:


> *Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt*


Oh hush richt bot


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2020)

Wow.  Auburn must suck.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> Wow.  Auburn must suck.


For the dawgs to beat them? Yeah they must 
—but you don’t care about the dawgs anymore so ?‍


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 4, 2020)

Congrats on the UGA win.


30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312537145177899009


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312577793876660224


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2020)

Bring on Bama and the gators. We ain't skurred.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Congrats on the win, LSU looked better,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Bring on Bama and the gators. We ain't skurred.


Good Lord,,,,

1980,,,,


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2020)

Breaking news Dawgs cheated and didn’t follow covid protocol had too many fans in the stands. Game forfeited 

https://www.thisworldthesedays.com/ugaforfeitsauburngamecovid19protocol.html


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2020)

Throwback said:


> For the dawgs to beat them? Yeah they must
> —but you don’t care about the dawgs anymore so ?‍


No I sure don’t.  But you still care about Aubren and this is cracking me up.  Suckataw!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 4, 2020)

Alright time to put a wrap on this game placing this W on the shelf and to now focus on this next weeks opponent, the hillbilly’s.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> No I sure don’t.  But you still care about Aubren and this is cracking me up.  Suckataw!


1980taw.

Even put a patch on their jerseys celebrating it ??


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2020)

Throwback said:


> 1980taw.
> 
> Even put a patch on their jerseys celebrating it ??



27taw to sixtaw.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2020)

elfiii said:


> 27taw to sixtaw.


???


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2020)

Throwback said:


> 1980taw.
> 
> Even put a patch on their jerseys celebrating it ??


And your sucky team lost to them.  Too funny.  Trollataw is now having a sadataw.?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 4, 2020)

Throwback said:


> 1980taw.
> 
> Even put a patch on their jerseys celebrating it ??


You need to come up with something better for your smacktaw!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 4, 2020)

Game highlights. Lowlights if you're a Auburn fan.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2020)

The good news is Zeus is starting to live up to all the hype. He reminds me a lot of Knowshon.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 4, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> LSU looked better,,,,


I mean, it was Vandy.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> I'm starting to get a good feeling about this team.  I did not know who was going to step up at WR and Kearis Jackson and Burton look like they can be a good number 2 behind Pickens.  Now they TE is getting the ball and big Darnell Washington is like having a 6th lineman who can run past linebackers and tower over safeties, and Fitzpatrick is very good at getting open in the zone and has sure hands.  Bennett is way beyond what I thought he would do, and he has 3 legitimate players ready behind him.  This will allow him the freedom to use his legs when needed and not worrying about a drop off in talentif he gets hurt.  I think all 4 QBs are good enough to win behind this offensive line with the talent at RB and depth.  Zamir is Zeus again, McIntosh reminds me of Michel with quick cuts and acceleration through hole, Milton just refuses to go down, Cook is now becoming the player he is destined to be, a quick back who can line up at RB, slot WR and just make a guy miss and be gone.



They need to throw it to Washington, he is a big target.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> And your sucky team lost to them.  Too funny.  Trollataw is now having a sadataw.?



Just wait. Next year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## tcward (Oct 4, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Breaking news Dawgs cheated and didn’t follow covid protocol had too many fans in the stands. Game forfeited
> 
> https://www.thisworldthesedays.com/ugaforfeitsauburngamecovid19protocol.html


Grasping at straws huh?...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 4, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I was looking at some during half time. No kidding! I might get this one https://www.fanatics.com/college/ge...+z-9-2374609447?_ref=p-DLP:m-GRID:i-r0c1:po-1
> 
> That’s a sweet looking hat!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


I snagged this today. Keeping it old Skool


----------



## weagle (Oct 4, 2020)

Congratulations UGA.  That was a total beat down.

The only thing I enjoyed about that game was the play of Bennett.  I love when a guy shows there more to playing QB than height, speed, arm strength etc.  It's a craft and he played well.  

Auburn lacked leadership and effort.  They better get their mind right or it's going to be a long year.  Fortunately, every week is an opportunity to get better.

Oh, and as I have mentioned before, Targeting is the worst rule in the history of football.  It is the restrictor plate of College football.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 4, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> I snagged this today. Keeping it old Skool
> View attachment 1042178


Heck, yeah!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 4, 2020)

Special delivery for Bo Nix.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 4, 2020)

weagle said:


> Oh, and as I have mentioned before, Targeting is the worst rule in the history of football. * It is the restrictor plate of College football.*



You got that right.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2020)

weagle said:


> Congratulations UGA.  That was a total beat down.
> 
> The only thing I enjoyed about that game was the play of Bennett.  I love when a guy shows there more to playing QB than height, speed, arm strength etc.  It's a craft and he played well.
> 
> ...



Right now Bennett is a surprise. 5th on the depth chart as QB and he is playing some pretty good ball. To be 5'10 he sees the field pretty good...Arron Murry type QB.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2020)

weagle said:


> Congratulations UGA.  That was a total beat down.
> 
> The only thing I enjoyed about that game was the play of Bennett.  I love when a guy shows there more to playing QB than height, speed, arm strength etc.  It's a craft and he played well.
> 
> ...



I was surprised at y'all's defense being so porous. The Ronas has totally screwed up all team sports as evidenced by our first half play against Arky week before last.

The Barn has the talent. They just weren't ready last week. I'm just glad y'all let us sneak past you easy like. Had we played y'all at the usual time in the season the outcome may have been different.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## weagle (Oct 5, 2020)

elfiii said:


> I was surprised at y'all's defense being so porous. The Ronas has totally screwed up all team sports as evidenced by our first half play against Arky week before last.
> 
> The Barn has the talent. They just weren't ready last week. I'm just glad y'all let us sneak past you easy like. Had we played y'all at the usual time in the season the outcome may have been different.



There's no excuse for the slack performance.  When Smoke Monday went out for targeting early in the game no one stepped up as a leader and that is not acceptable. 
The offense had no clue.

 Georgia has a good team and came to play and even if Auburn played their A game, Georgia still might win, but if that was our A game it's going to be a long year.  

Another week to get better.  We can still win the West, but it's a steep hill to climb.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 5, 2020)

Oldstick said:


> Game's not going to count anyway.  As it's being played on the wrong date.



Sorry I admit I was mistaken.  Game counts.  I didn't realize they had modified the schedules this year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Very proud of Stetson Bennett...Never Give Up!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2020)

weagle said:


> There's no excuse for the slack performance.  When Smoke Monday went out for targeting early in the game no one stepped up as a leader and that is not acceptable.
> The offense had no clue.



I think a lot of teams are going through this. Our first half against Arky was worse than embarrassing.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 6, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Kirby taking shots.


----------



## antharper (Oct 6, 2020)

Bump for T !


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2020)

antharper said:


> Bump for T !


I don't like to bump such hurtful reminders.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2020)

Carp! My bad! Sorry, T.


----------



## antharper (Oct 7, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I don't like to bump such hurtful reminders.


We need to keep this one at the top for a while


----------



## Throwback (Oct 7, 2020)

The game is on again if y’all dawgs want to watch it so you can get your NC hopes up even more before Alabama (and probably Florida)  crushes it again


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> The game is on again if y’all dawgs want to watch it so you can get your NC hopes up even more before Alabama (and probably Florida)  crushes it again


Y’all don’t tell T how it ends. Something tells me he passed out last time it aired.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> The game is on again if y’all dawgs want to watch it so you can get your NC hopes up even more before Alabama (and probably Florida)  crushes it again


Dawgs and Snakes in yer head now?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 7, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Dawgs and Snakes in yer head now?


I keep telling y’all I cheer for the dawgs 364 days a year


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 7, 2020)

Just finished watching the replay, man the DAWGS O line pushed the tigers all over the place on almost every play, , The running backs had huge holes in that first half. Awesome game


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 8, 2020)

bilgerat said:


> Just finished watching the replay, man the DAWGS O line pushed the tigers all over the place on almost every play, , The running backs had huge holes in that first half. Awesome game


Did we win?


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 8, 2020)

For some reason I got focused on Ben Cleveland during the game. Man he was steam rolling there D-line. He ended up as SEC O-lineman of the week.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 8, 2020)

Throwback said:


> I keep telling y’all I cheer for the dawgs 364 days a year


same here with the barners, I always pull for them except vs the Go You Hairy Dogs.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 8, 2020)

stonecreek said:


> For some reason I got focused on Ben Cleveland during the game. Man he was steam rolling there D-line. He ended up as SEC O-lineman of the week.



Agree, he was just announced SEC OL of the week. He's gone to the NFL after this year and could be what a 2-3-4th round pick? Kirby knows this and is stocking up on OL studs to replace him.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 8, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Agree, he was just announced SEC OL of the week. He's gone to the NFL after this year and could be what a 2-3-4th round pick? Kirby knows this and is stocking up on OL studs to replace him.


He could stay being a free yr due to c19


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 8, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> He could stay being a free yr due to c19


If he continues to play like that there will be several million reasons not to stay.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 8, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> If he continues to play like that there will be several million reasons not to stay.


Definitely


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Y’all don’t tell T how it ends. Something tells me he passed out last time it aired.


His internet went out


----------

